# Hopper 3... how would you work around this?



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a real dilemma. I really want to upgrade to a Hopper 3 because even with two Hoppers (original--like first release) in the house, we find we run out of tuners on occasion. The dilemma is this: When I take our motor home out, I remove the bedroom Hopper and a Joey for use in our motor home. This means I have two Hoppers on our account. I have read with the first deployment of Hopper3's that two Hopper 3's are not permitted on an account. I would buy another Hopper 3 from Solid Signal if I could get both on my account so we won't be without Dish when we travel. Please note that sometimes, I travel alone but do take the bedroom Hopper with me--hence the need for two Hopper3's.

Is there a way around this short of not upgrading?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

At the moment there isn't and may never be. You can't take a H3 and put it in your motor home because I doubt there is a hybrid LNB that will work with the dish setup on them.
What you might be able to pull off with a phone call is to get a new setup with the H3 and Joeys for your home and keep a Hopper for the motor home. I don't know if Dish would be amenable, but it should be worth a call.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

My motor home has a Winegard Trav'ler on it with a 1000.2 dish--it works exactly as the fixed 1000.2 dish does at home, except it's probably aimed better.  I would just need to upgrade the LNB to the Hybrid and the solo node to the new hub. Zulu outlined the process in his blog and it's pretty easy--swap out the old for new, make sure the right cable is used for signal, swap out the solo node, and it's done. It shouldn't take more than a half hour for that process. 

I'll give Dish a call.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay. I called Dish. "Marie" from customer service says I can have two Hopper3's on my account and active at the same time. Now, to get my wife's approval and a couple of EHD's to back up everything.

Scott


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think when you call back to actually order 2 the story will have changed.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Kind of depend on what you tell them. If you say your wife is at home using the first hopper and you are on the road using Hopper #2 that is against the terms of the contract as you have service now at two locations at the same time. 
This could be what is causing the confusion, in some cases they may say You need Two accounts. double costs.
Just say you have lots of TVs and records dozens a shows a night and need 16x2 = 32 tuners
I doubt anyone needs 32 tuners which may also be adding to confusions with the CSR.
Other options is keep trying different CSR, maybe try one and tell the truth about the camper and two serice locations at the same time. See what they say.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Lloyd,

I sure hope you're wrong. I am looking forward to doing the RV upgrade. But, if you are right, I lose nothing. I'll still use bedroom Hopper in the RV we it's out.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

scottchez said:


> Kind of depend on what you tell them. If you say your wife is at home using the first hopper and you are on the road using Hopper #2 that is against the terms of the contract as you have service now at two locations at the same time.
> This could be what is causing the confusion, in some cases they may say You need Two accounts. double costs.


I've been doing it for three years already. No issues. People have had Hopper's installed in their RV's and at home on the same accounts for years. I just don't use Dish's pay as you go service--both Hoppers stay activated all the time as both are used in the house when we're home. I've even called Dish to get the billing zip code changed so we could get locals where we were camped.

Scott


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> Lloyd,
> 
> I sure hope you're wrong. I am looking forward to doing the RV upgrade. But, if you are right, I lose nothing. I'll still use bedroom Hopper in the RV we it's out.
> 
> Scott


That's the way I look at it. Ideally you get 2 H3's to use one in the RV, otherwise you have an older Hopper to use in the RV. Similar to what many are doing with one of the other models. Advantage is that you can transfer recordings to an EHD and take it on the road.
BTW, I hope I'm wrong too, but every other report I've read shows they are adamant about only one H3.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd imagine you could even use both hopper 3 in your home like you do with the hoppers now if you installed a second dish and completely seperate wiring. But again it'll come down to if they let you have them on your account.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

dunkonu23 said:


> My motor home has a Winegard Trav'ler on it with a 1000.2 dish--it works exactly as the fixed 1000.2 dish does at home, except it's probably aimed better.  I would just need to upgrade the LNB to the Hybrid and the solo node to the new hub. Zulu outlined the process in his blog and it's pretty easy--swap out the old for new, make sure the right cable is used for signal, swap out the solo node, and it's done. It shouldn't take more than a half hour for that process.


Yes, I described the procedure I used for upgrading a rooftop Winegard Travler SK-1000 to a DPH LNBF, but as I noted, I tested one and two Hopper with Slings ("Hopper 2") -- not Hopper 3s.

I plan to next week, but be advised a DPH modified Winegard Travler may _not_ work with an H3. In that case, you'll have to drag along a tripod DPH 1000.2 dish.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Joking I say . . . 
When you call you just need to justify needing 16 x 2 = 32 Tuners.
Maybe you have 8 kids and the in-aws all living there and everyone records stuff and you need Two Hopper 3's
Dont mention RV it confuses them.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Zulu said:


> Yes, I described the procedure I used for upgrading a rooftop Winegard Travler SK-1000 to a DPH LNBF, but as I noted, I tested one and two Hopper with Slings ("Hopper 2") -- not Hopper 3s.
> 
> I plan to next week, but be advised a DPH modified Winegard Travler may _not_ work with an H3. In that case, you'll have to drag along a tripod DPH 1000.2 dish.


Well, I have a tripod 1000.2 dish, too. I would really hate to go back to that process again as the Trav'ler continues to be the biggest time saving upgrade I've purchased--not to mention the money wasted on the Trav'ler.

I may wait a bit--there is no hurry as the motor home is in storage for the winter. I just want the extra tuners for home as conflicts do happen with six satellite tuners.

It's funny, my wife will use all the tuners she has at her disposal.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

scottchez said:


> Joking I say . . .
> When you call you just need to justify needing 16 x 2 = 32 Tuners.
> Maybe you have 8 kids and the in-aws all living there and everyone records stuff and you need Two Hopper 3's
> Dont mention RV it confuses them.


LOL! See my last. If I had thirty-two tuners, my wife will find a way to use them all. 

Fifteen years ago, this wasn't an issue.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

So... I just called Dish to verify what I was told earlier. I can't pronounce or spell the name of the person I talked to, but at first he told me the Hopper 3 was not available, then after I told him about this site and that people had already had their Hopper 3's installed, he checked and was told he was incorrect. So, I proceed to order. No go. The guy got a popup saying the max was only one Hopper 3. Do I believe him? Maybe. I will call back again tomorrow.

So, it's wait it out. It's just a shame.

On the Trav'ler installation... I think if it doesn't work, the issue may be auto training... dunno for sure, but I'll be anxiously awaiting results. Thank for taking the time and putting in the effort over the years, Zulu. Your work is second to none.

Scott


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

As I mentioned in the other thread, my guess is that DISH has a limited supply and they are trying to get as many out to individual residences first. Dropping two at a time would drain the pool to fast. If I upgraded I'd want two also. We'll just have to wait for the next container.from overseas.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dunkonu23 said:


> So... I just called Dish to verify what I was told earlier. I can't pronounce or spell the name of the person I talked to, but at first he told me the Hopper 3 was not available, then after I told him about this site and that people had already had their Hopper 3's installed, he checked and was told he was incorrect. So, I proceed to order. No go. The guy got a popup saying the max was only one Hopper 3. Do I believe him? Maybe. I will call back again tomorrow.
> 
> So, it's wait it out. It's just a shame.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they have made it impossible in the system like DIRECTV has done with multiple genies.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Sounds like they have made it impossible in the system like DIRECTV has done with multiple genies.


For the present, yes. Later this year (supposedly) DISH will introduce a new switch that will allow multiple Hopper 3s on one account. We'll see.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

So much for that, for a while.  My old first gen hoppers and joeys will just have to do.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was thinking about this the other day. I am pondering calling Dish to see if they would be willing to let me get the Hopper 3 for the house yet allow me to keep one of my existing hoppers--off the wire--for use in my RV. They probably won't go for it, but it may be worth a go.

Scott


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Now another twist... one of my H1's had an unrecoverable HD failure. EC 311. 

Scott


----------

